# Are you a Democrat, a Republican, or a Southerner?



## blackhawk19 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Here  is a little test that will help you decide.

The answer can be found by  posing the following question:*

*You're walking down a  deserted street with your wife**
and  two small children.*

*Suddenly, an Islamic  Terrorist with a huge knife**
comes  around the corner, locks eyes with you,
screams obscenities, praises Allah,  raises the
knife, and charges at you.*

*You are carrying a Kimber  1911 cal. 45 ACP, and you are an expert shot.*

*You have mere seconds  before he reaches you and your family.*

*What** do  you do?**

*








*Democrat's  Answer**:**

Well,  that's not enough information to answer the question!
Does the man look poor  or oppressed?
Have I ever done anything to him that would inspire
him to  attack?
Could we run away?
What does my wife think?
What about the  kids?
Could I possibly swing the gun like a club and knock
the knife out  of his hand?
What does the law say about this situation?
Does the  Glock have appropriate safety built into it?
Why am I carrying a loaded gun  anyway, and what kind
of message does this send to society and to my  children?
Is it possible he'd be happy with just killing me?
Does he  definitely want to kill me, or would he be
content just to wound me?
If I  were to grab his knees and hold on, could my
family get away while he was  stabbing me?
Should I call 9-1-1?
Why is this street so deserted?
We  need to raise taxes, have paint and weed day and
make this happier, healthier  street that would
discourage such behavior.
This is all so confusing! I  need to debate this with
some friends for few days and try to come to a  consensus. *

*..................................................  ..................................................  ..............*

*Republican's   Answer:**  BANG!*

*..................................................  ..................................................  ..............*

*Southerner's  Answer:**

BANG!  BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!
BANG! Click..... (Sounds of  reloading)
BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!
BANG!  Click*

*
Daughter: "Nice grouping, Daddy! Were those  theWinchester Silver Tips or Hollow  Points?"
*

*Son:  "Can I shoot the next one!"
*

*Wife:  "You ain't taking that to the Taxidermist!*


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd have to fall somewhere between the Republican and the Southerner. I'd have to quit when I ran out of bullets the first time... why keep shooting a target that's full of holes already


----------



## cascadedad (Oct 11, 2007)

Sometimes if ya got a good group goin, ya just don't want to stop.


----------



## starsfaninco (Oct 11, 2007)

the only problem I see with this little scenario other than the democrat is that Silvertips ARE hollowpoints :)


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree, I learned in 67/68 not to waste ammo, but it is fun sometimes


----------



## walking dude (Oct 11, 2007)

so when does the democrats get equal time?




d8de


----------



## starsfaninco (Oct 11, 2007)

you mean in front of the business end of the gun?


----------



## walking dude (Oct 11, 2007)

ahhhh........a BUSH man...........yeah he's done WONDERS for this country.........just wonders............even Nixon will fare better in the history books




d8de


----------



## starsfaninco (Oct 11, 2007)

Never said I was a Bush man, just cant stand the liberals.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

Good God! I'd be in trouble I don't own a gun but if I did there'd be no question I blow the suckers arse to kingdom come if he was threatening my family! I do have a few pretty good sized hunting knives I used to carry in my boot years ago when I was hichiking though.

BTW - I am a registered democrat, but vote my heart not the party.


----------



## tailgatingpirate (Oct 11, 2007)

I sir am a Bush man, in fact have a poster of him, Reagan and Rush Limbaugh and call it my wall of hero's


----------



## starsfaninco (Oct 11, 2007)

I voted for him (twice), but mainly because IMO, he was the lesser of the evils.  There are a few things I'm not really happy with him over, but it has nothing to do with Iraq.


----------



## roger (Oct 12, 2007)

It's all Bush's fault.


----------



## chadpole (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I guess everything is Bush's fault. According to Al Gore even global warming.....ain't that a crock of sh**. I could really see what this United States would be like if chicken sh** John Carey had been elected. What a damn joke. Now we got a damn muslim... Barrack Obama trying to give the United States to the &$#@^% over in Iran who wants to be President. To he** with him and the Hildabeast Hillary.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 13, 2007)

Living here on the "redneck riviera", there are some people around here that aren't that much different from the "southerners". This is where the boot camp verdict came from today...they take their justice seriously here.


----------

